# Your driver's license tells it all



## richoso1 (Oct 3, 2007)

A mother is driving a little girl to her friend's house for a play date.


"Mommy," the little girl asks, "how old are you?" 

"Honey, you are not supposed to ask a lady her age," the mother replied.
"It's not polite." 

"OK", the little girl says, "How much do you weigh?" 

"Now really," the mother says, "those are personal questions and are
really none of your business." 

Undaunted, the little girl asks, "Why did you and Daddy get a divorce?" 

"That is enough questions, young lady, honestly!" 

The exasperated mother walks away as the two friends begin to play. 
"My Mom won't tell me anything about her," the little girl says to her
friend. 

"Well," says the friend, "all you need to do is look at her drivers
license.  It is like a report card, it has everything on it." 

Later that night the little girl says to her mother, "I know how old you
are, you are 32." 

The mother is surprised and asks, "How did you find that out? 

"I also know that you weigh 140 pounds." 

The mother is past surprised and shocked now. 

"How in heaven's name did you find that out?" 

"And," the little girl says triumphantly,"I know why you and daddy got a
divorce." 

"Oh really?" the mother asks. "Why?" 


"Because you got an F in sex."


----------



## walking dude (Oct 3, 2007)

hehhehe.......good one...........


d8de


----------



## walking dude (Oct 3, 2007)

btw rich........where do you get those DELITEFUL looking plates you do so well with in your presentations of your q-view?

them sure r sum pretty plates



d8de


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anytime me or my wife Gloria go out to Wally World or any other place that sells kitchen stuff, we look around. Shapes and colors catch my eye, then I imagine some type of food to go on it. I know that sounds weird... but consider the source.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 3, 2007)

Good one.......LMAO


----------

